# Corn



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Finally sat in my corn stand. Ive been saving it all year for the "right time". Figured it was now or never. All the gun hunters had a whole weekend to chase em in there.

This stand sits in the corner of the field, the whole corner flooded this summer and is stunted, I can see any deer that cuts that corner. The field has woods on three sides.

46 deer cut that corner this morning. Over 30 in bow range. Had two PIGS come by hot on does. If only they had been 100 yards closer, would have been chip shots with a rifle. Sadly, those does I think were cycling or damn close to it, I couldnt pull either buck off their does with grunts or a snort wheeze. Who says you cant hunt corn? :lol:

Anybody with a bowtag left get ready. When this corn comes off late this month, the hunting is going to be spectacular. If your lucky enough to have a MLer tag this year I envy you. MLer season should be awesome this year.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

SHHHHH don't give away all the secrets!

Walked a few corn fields looking to stick a deer! They are piled into the corn! I will leave it at that!

Sounds like you need to throw out a doe Decoy and alittle scent!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I sitting watching a favorite crp field of mine in the evening opening day. As I was glassing I started to watch the corn field on the other side of this crp and it was amazing to see the mass exodus of deer out of that corn just before dark. There were even deer heading towards that corn from at least a mile and a half away that night. I haven't had a chance to hunt that spot since, but you can put money on where I'll be walking out to, to sit tomorrow night.


----------

